#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Process >  >  >  Industrial Ventilation: A Manual of Recommended Practice

## ssmith

Hello,All,


I am looking for Industrial Ventilation: A Manual of Recommended Practice by ACGIH. I would appreciate if anyboay can share it.

ThanksSee More: Industrial Ventilation: A Manual of Recommended Practice

----------


## mhrizadi

please upload if you have

----------


## mhrizadi

Dear Friends 
I need this book urgently please help me if you have it

----------


## mhrizadi

please help me dears

----------


## aragorn

i need it too.
thanks

----------


## mhrizadi

please help us

----------


## tony_black

I have a hard copy - if you know specifically which pages you require I can scan them for you here (I am only interested in scanning approx. 10 pages though)

----------


## mhrizadi

Dear Tony_Black
Thanks for your reply
you will be appreciated if you send it to me ASP
thanks again

----------


## tony_black

I am not interested in scanning the whole thing right now!!  I only have a hard copy.
(do you have ANY idea what it takes to scan a book over 500 pages?)

If you know EXACTLY what you are looking for - I am willing to scan about 10 pages right now.

----------


## mhrizadi

Really i need the hole book
but i don't like any inconvenience for you
if the hole page is not possible
please send me the pages regarding "dedusting" and "dedusting speed"
if you have any link or any way to find hole book please inform me
again thanks for your kindly cooperation

----------


## tony_black

I do not have an electronic copy (or I would have provided a link, rather than offering to scan)

There is a chapter on dedusting equipment but I did not find a specific reference for "dedusting speed" anywhere.

Anyways, it is late - I am going to bed - good luck with a full version.

----------


## mhrizadi

ok
if you can please send me dedusting chapter
thanks for your attention

----------


## gusgon

Try this. I hope it might help:


Howard D. Goodfellow, Esko Tahti (Editors), Industrial Ventilation Design Guidebook


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Industrial Ventilation: A Manual of Recommended Practice

----------


## mhrizadi

Dear Gusgon
Thanks for your links but i need information regarding dedusting and in your mentioned book there is not enough information for this subject so i have to download the book i mentioned before
so if you have the link of this book please help me
Industrial Ventilation: A Manual of Recommended Practice

----------


## mkhurram79

thanks
gusgon

----------


## tony_black

mhrizadi, does this help at all?  (sorry about the fuzzy margins - I was in a hurry and not careful enough)

Industrial Ventilation 25th Ed - Chapter 4 Air Cleaning Devices
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mhrizadi

Dear Tony
 Thanks
it will be so useful if you send me the total book or the link of this book
anyway thanks for your cooperation
i'm searching for the perfect link and i'll inform you if i get

----------


## mhrizadi

Dear Tony
is it possible for you to send me the book completely, day to day, i mean each chapter to be scanned by you in a day or in a week! if it has not inconvenience for you!
please help me

----------


## mhrizadi

Dear Friends
Anyone else can send me the link of required book?

----------


## jay1974

try

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mhrizadi

anyone else?
please

----------


## sauro

BrotherS
Try this link, similar to ACGIH
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sauro

Also try this one
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## aseptman

dEAR SAURO,
THANKS IT IS ALSO USEFUL.
BUT THE MANUAL STILL WOULD BE HELPFUL

----------


## upul

all links are dead
can any 1 upuload it again


thanksSee More: Industrial Ventilation: A Manual of Recommended Practice

----------


## august8

Could any one distribute this good book again ?
"industrial ventilation a manual of recommended practice for design 25th ED"

engin.j.kim@gmail.com

----------


## viskzsenior

Hello,All,
I am looking deadly, for Industrial Ventilation: A Manual of Recommended Practice by ACGIH. I would appreciate if anyboay can share it.


*********urgent*****************

Thanks 
Viskz

----------


## Noppakhun

Dear All
I'm looking for Industrial Ventilation: A Manual of Recommended Practice by ACGIH.

Anybody has it, please share.
Thank you

----------


## nilu

Dear All,

I'm also looking for Industrial Ventilation: A Manual of Recommended Practice by ACGIH.

Anybody has it, please please please upload the same.

Thanks in advance.

----------


## nilu

All links are dead
can any 1 upuload it again
thanks

----------


## sumon emam

i'm interested too

----------


## nilu

Industrial Ventilation: A Manual of Recommended Practice by ACGIH - if anyone has it, please please please upload the same. Tis is most urgent.

Thanks in advance.

----------


## nilu

Please, please, please send me the ACGIH manual & Books on Dust Extraction System. Thanks in advance. This is most urgent. Please...........................

----------


## nilu

Industrial Ventilation: A Manual of Recommended Practice by ACGIH - if anyone has it, please please please upload the same. This is most urgent.

Thanks in advance. 

OR 

Please send me by mail - nil_bhat1@rediffmail.com

----------


## sauro

check this out **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sauro

check this out **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

